# MP NAVY ?



## George89 (28 Mar 2011)

Hi everyone. Around 2 weeks ago I received word that I have an offer for me for a 5 year contract as a Military Police. The Captain at the recruiting center told me that I will be assigned to the Navy after training.

I thought that the MP's were a unified unit and went wherever needed. So being told Navy, I was a bit confused.

If I am in fact destined for the Navy, does anyone have any tips on what it is like more particularly for the MP trade. My basic training will be late April, so I don't even think I will be ready for duty for around a year. Does anyone have any idea why I was assigned a specific element (Navy).

Thank you

Eric


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2011)

Deja vu!



			
				George89 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. Around 2 weeks ago I received word that I have an offer for me for a 5 year contract as a Military Police. The Captain at the recruiting center told me that I will be assigned to the Navy after training.
> 
> I thought that the MP's were a unified unit and went wherever needed. So being told Navy, I was a bit confused.
> 
> ...



There is no need to spam the site with the same question over and over again within minutes of posting the original question.


----------

